# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Cilin nga anëtaret e forumit keni dëshirë ta takoni?

## Laura78

Une per vet kisha pas deshir te gjith ti takoj

----------


## Davius

> Une per vet kisha pas deshir te gjith ti takoj



Neser ora 14:00, une jam diku kah Santea, ne Morena me siguri ose Queen!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Laura78

> Neser ora 14:00, une jam diku kah Santea, ne Morena me siguri ose Queen!


me vjen keq le per her tjeter se neser kam nje takim tjeter 
shshshssshshshshshshh

----------


## Davius

> me vjen keq le per her tjeter se neser kam nje takim tjeter 
> shshshssshshshshshshh


Si te duash, zgjedhja eshte ne duart tuaja!  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## Laura78

oki flm shum

----------


## RaPSouL

Do Te Doja Ta Takoja  At Qe E Dua Shume Dhe E Din AJo KuSh EShte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ELDORADO

edhe une kam shume po qe puna per liste sepse eshte nje pjese e madhe qe do kisha deshir te takoj

----------


## alnosa

spo ja them e mrin se e kupton vete AJI .

----------


## BEHARI

Kurse Une Do Kisha Deshir Me Taku

Thjesht Per Kafe Dhe Muhabet!
Gocen  (foto)kuptohet Nga Ajo!
Kurse Nga Cunat Realistin E Forumit!nga Shkodra!

----------


## BaBa

Po thoni mer me emer cin doni me taku se sju vret njeri jo frikacak !!!

Ja baba Do me taku iher  dy her tre her alnosen  ta shohe sa vajz e mir o 
{edhe pa e par e mir eshte}


Duket njeriu qe kur flet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Homza

spo ja permend as une emrin por njeren nga kto gocat ktu siper.

----------


## BaBa

> spo ja permend as une emrin por njeren nga kto gocat ktu siper.



Homza Mos m`thui qe i kemi ran te njejtes gjahe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Homza

ca gjahi e ke fjalen re, ti je kasap mer lale, une jom gjahtari ktu ;-)

----------


## BaBa

Homza  Skam Ca te shtoi ma, i re lapsit direkt  :shkelje syri: 

Naten Byrazero!!!


Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi  !!!

----------


## Homza

naten plako, rresp nga Hamza.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Kenaqesi do te ishte me te gjithe

----------


## rina_

me cilindo.......................

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sa me shume aq me e kendeshme do te ishte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

> Une per vet kisha pas deshir te gjith ti takoj


 Une per veten time ket laura78 me qe paska nje datlinje me mua do deshiroja te takoj!

----------


## Bledari

Personat me te nderuar dhe te rrespektuar te ketij forumi qe jane Admin, Smo, Moderator dhe Anetare te ForumiShqiptar.

----------

